# 190 Visa Entitlements



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am planning to move to Australia ACT in first week of october, though we are family of 3 but as of now I am moving alone to settle things first then to call my family later on.

I need to know the Visa Entitlements on 190 Nominated PR visa, things like Medicare, Childcare benefits and any other entitlements whatever applicable. As this is my first visit there and I am not sure about how things go around there like schooling, education and all.

And I am thinking of upgrading/ australianize my skill set by joining some certificate or diploma level relevant courses from CIT. But I am not sure if I'll be receiving any FEE HELP or Domestic Student fees on my PR Visa.

Will appreciate prompt response from senior members.

Thanks !!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You get Medicare, free public schooling. No Centrelink entitlements in the first two years, apart from Family Tax Benefit (which is a tax rebate, i.e. you need to have an income and pay tax !)

No FEES-HELP or HECS-HELP for 190 holders (available only for citizens and humanitarian PRs), you will be paying Domestic tuition.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

homeme said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to move to Australia ACT in first week of october, though we are family of 3 but as of now I am moving alone to settle things first then to call my family later on.
> 
> ...


You'll only qualify for FEE-HELP if you require bridging courses to become licensed or otherwise eligible to work in your occupation in Australia. Otherwise, you have to pay for any courses upfront, although you do get to pay domestic fees and a Commonwealth Supported Place (CSP), if available for that course.

Your children will be able to attend public schools without paying fees. (Although there are some costs associated with attendance at schools - uniforms, school trips etc.) There is a child care rebate but it only covers part of the cost of child care, which in Australia is very expensive.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks TheExpatriate and Ozbound12 for your reply,

One more query, After how much length of stay can I apply for citizenship, Because I want to do a Government Job there and for that I need to be a Citizen first ?

As I am self employed here and want to be the same there (till I become a citizen, afterwards my wife and employee will look after the business and I shall join a Job) though I am shifting there but I am not closing office down here rather will open up a branch business there and this shall increase my travel to India, Do they count days of my stay in Australia or they just want my regular tax returns to fulfill my stay requirement ?

Do we all have to be physically there to count our stay or I can send my family back home in India after their initial entry requirement and I will continue my business there and my to and fro travel to India?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

homeme said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate and Ozbound12 for your reply,
> 
> One more query, After how much length of stay can I apply for citizenship, Because I want to do a Government Job there and for that I need to be a Citizen first ?
> 
> ...


For citizenship, 4 years residence with at least 3 years of physical residence in Australia, including 1 year as a PR and no more than 90 days absence in the year before you apply. They count residence based on the number of days you are physically present in the country, not whether you are filing tax returns.

To work for the federal government, you generally need to be a citizen. State/local government jobs are usually open to anyone.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi OzBound and TheExpatriate,

I have a bit of a worry. I was applying jobs online being offshore but giving them address and Phone number of my relatives over there but not getting any response in my nominated state i.e ACT but I do have possibilities in NSW can I work in Sydney for first few months then i'll have local experience and can get jobs more easily in ACT and I'll make a move there.

1) Will that affect in any manner to my further stay in Australia in getting RRV or Citizenship ?
2) How long do I need to stay in Australia to get Citizenship ?
3) Can I open my business office in ACT and work in Sydney regarding the same business or Job ?

I am not sure about citizenship requirements would appreciate more clear information on the same. I mean being few months in sydney or melbourne should not affect my Visa or stay in Australia...it's a bit confusing.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
Is it ok? Anything should I do?
Pls seggest me.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> You get Medicare, free public schooling. No Centrelink entitlements in the first two years, apart from Family Tax Benefit (which is a tax rebate, i.e. you need to have an income and pay tax !)
> 
> No FEES-HELP or HECS-HELP for 190 holders (available only for citizens and humanitarian PRs), you will be paying Domestic tuition.


Hi,

Does above statement apply for visa 189 as well OR there's something additional?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

please tell, after getting VISA GRANT STATUS then what will be the next step...... how i will get Passport stampped for VISA?????? when i can buy airticket????? when i can enter austrlia????




tahanpaa said:


> I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
> Is it ok? Anything should I do?
> Pls seggest me.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

As 189 is a permanent residence visa. 

"It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa:

stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).

You can also access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods)"

Girl Aussie



athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does above statement apply for visa 189 as well OR there's something additional?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: check your local AHC for visa label if this is what you asked

2: whenever you like 

3: before the first entry date stated on your visa grant 

Girl Aussie



ishugarg said:


> please tell, after getting VISA GRANT STATUS then what will be the next step...... how i will get Passport stampped for VISA?????? when i can buy airticket????? when i can enter austrlia????


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a bit of a worry. I was applying jobs online being offshore but giving them address and Phone number of my relatives over there but not getting any response in my nominated state i.e ACT but I do have possibilities in NSW can I work in Sydney for first few months then i'll have local experience and can get jobs more easily in ACT and I'll make a move there.

1) Will that affect in any manner to my further stay in Australia in getting RRV or Citizenship ?
2) How long do I need to stay in Australia to get Citizenship ?
3) Can I open my business office in ACT and work in Sydney regarding the same business or Job ?

I am not sure about citizenship requirements would appreciate more clear information on the same. I mean being few months in sydney or melbourne should not affect my Visa or stay in Australia...it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. There is no condition on a 190 visa that says you must live/work in the sponsoring state. That said, there's a moral obligation to do this since they were kind enough to sponsor you. However, there have been no consequences for people who have moved or never lived in the sponsoring state.
2. 4 years of legal residence, including at least 1 year on a PR visa. During the 4 years, you can't spend more than 12 months outside Australia, and no more than 90 days in the final year before applying.
3. Yes


----------

